# troubles with new search



## rfucillo (Jan 22, 2009)

Is anyone else having troubles getting the search to return good results since the upgrade. I haven't quite figured out how the search is working now but I tend to have alot of junk to sift through in my search results or simply can't find a post I'm looking for. Google seems to do much better and the old software had a google search built in that was great.

As an example, this morning I was interested in peoples thoughts on the Cafe Bros alto piece. Take the results of typing "cafe bros" (with or without the quotes gets the same results) in the forum search as compared to typing in google:
"cafe bros" site:forum.saxontheweb.net


----------

